# Petrified



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

My wife abd I have been apart 3 weeks. I saw her once briefly when I went to her grandmothers party. I made a brief 30 min appearance and left like I told her I would. She brought our 17 yr. old son home. She grabbed some more clothes, shoes, etc., and I helped her with them to her car.

We are going to our sons game tomorrow (separately) but I am petrified as to what to do... do I bring her coffee, bring a blanket, sit next to her?

BTW, I have been in counselling for the entire separation, have lost 22 lbs. on a diet, been exercising daily, and eating right. I have changed in physical appearance for sure. It's the emotional side I am scared about...

Any insights would be most appreciated!


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

If nothing else, at least you have the game to focus on. No need to make awkward conversation.

Coffee & blanket? No.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

When I first separated, I was a little gunshy about how to treat my STBXW. I was the one who initiated the separation, and it's been quite amicable, as far as things like that go, as an FYI.

Now, 9 months later, I'll text ahead when I go out to see the kids or dropping them off to see if she wants a coffee or anything. And I've spent a few Sunday afternoons either fixing stuff around the house, or at my sons birthday party or whatever. You'll find a groove hopefully that works for both of you.

In this case, if you WANT to, go ahead and offer coffee. Sit beside her or not, up to you. But blanket, probably not. I don't know your current relationship status, but you could treat her as a guy friend. Just not quite as hairy (hopefully).

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

